# Vorschirften für Motor und Not-AUS -- Wann muss ein Motor stehen?



## Oeffi (4 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben einen Prüfstand. Dort wird ein Motor (1,5MW) über ein Simodrive im 2 Quadrantenbetrieb angetrieben.
Wenn der Motor im Leerlauf läuft und Not-Aus gedrückt wird, kann die Bremsenergie nicht abgeführt werden, somit schaltet der Antrieb ab und der Motor trudelt aus.

Welche Vorschriften gibt es, die mir sagen, wann ein Motor im Not-Aus stehen muss?

Thx


----------



## Safety (4 Oktober 2011)

> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben einen Prüfstand. Dort wird ein Motor (1,5MW) über ein Simodrive im 2 Quadrantenbetrieb angetrieben.
> Wenn der Motor im Leerlauf läuft und Not-Aus gedrückt wird, kann die Bremsenergie nicht abgeführt werden, somit schaltet der Antrieb ab und der Motor trudelt aus.
> ...


  Hallo,
  zuerst die Normen:
  DIN EN 60204-1, DIN EN ISO 13855, DIN EN ISO 13850 eventuell noch mehr.
  Zunächst zum Verständnis die Handlung im Notfall ist eine zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahme!
  Die DIN EN ISO 13850 fordert ein schnellst mögliches Anhalten ohne neue Gefährdungen zu schaffen.
  Dies könnte man mit der Stopp Kategorie 1 der DIN EN 60204-1 erfüllen. Erst herunter bremsen und dann sichere Energietrennung. Gibt es entsprechende Sicherheitsrelais die dies erfüllen. Kann ich Dir einen Link senden. 
  Aber ich glaube nicht das dies Dein einziges Problem ist denn Da wird auch eine Schutztür sein oder? Wenn ja ist die Dein größeres Problem.


----------



## Oeffi (4 Oktober 2011)

Super, ich danke dir. Werden mir die Din-Vorschriften mal anschauen.

Gruß


----------

